# UK - VAPE TAX CANNED



## Hooked (27/8/19)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/70697...-out-by-ministers-after-campaigners-backlash/

21 August 2019

"TREASURY ministers officially ruled out targeting vapers with a new tax in coming Budget following a backlash ...

To the delight of Britain’s 2.9 million E-cig users the Exchequer Secretary Robert Jenrick wrote to industry figures to pledge: “we have no current plans to introduce a new tax on vaping products.”

Ministers had studied plans to tax the cigarette replacements to help fund the extra £20 billion pledged to the NHS - prompting campaigners to urge them to think again.

*And Mr Jenrick went further in a letter to the UK Vaping Industry Association - hinting that vape sticks could be reclassified for a far lower rate of VAT if NHS bosses officially class them as treatment for smokers. [My highlights]*

He added: “I recognise the contribution the vaping industry makes to the economy in terms of jobs and revenue to the Exchequer and welcome the fact the UK has a world leading vaping industry."

The head of lifestyle at the Institute of Economic Affairs added: “The development of the e-cigarette market has helped millions of people reduce or completely stop smoking, saving the NHS money.

“To whack these vapers with a tax to try and deter them from vaping would be counterproductive and harm the nation’s health.”

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (27/8/19)

Since SA appears to be attempting to establish a similar body to the NHS, the government should be made aware of the UK's most sensible stance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (27/8/19)

Great to hear common sense prevail in some parts of the world.

Since our government is hell bent on this NHI they might need to look into this. Not just keeping sin tax away from e-cigs, but remove VAT as well. Make it more affordable for poorer people.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SparkySA (27/8/19)

Yeah I agree fully @Adephi, the whole reason I stopped smoking was due to priceing

R40 X 30 X 12 = cigarettes
Its nuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/8/19)

Adephi said:


> Great to hear common sense prevail in some parts of the world.
> 
> Since our government is hell bent on this NHI they might need to look into this. Not just keeping sin tax away from e-cigs, but remove VAT as well. Make it more affordable for poorer people.



I couldn't agree more @Adephi. I've met a few smokers who have been really interested in finding out more about vaping - until they realise how much it's going to cost. And I know that some people are going to reply to this by saying that it's cheap to DIY, but one can't expect a new vaper to start DIYing immediately!


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/8/19)

SparkySA said:


> Yeah I agree fully @Adephi, the whole reason I stopped smoking was due to priceing
> 
> R40 X 30 X 12 = cigarettes
> Its nuts


yeah mee too. But ended up spending wayyyyy more .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/19)

Hooked said:


> I couldn't agree more @Adephi. I've met a few smokers who have been really interested in finding out more about vaping - until they realise how much it's going to cost. And I know that some people are going to reply to this by saying that it's cheap to DIY, but one can't expect a new vaper to start DIYing immediately!


That's a kak excuse, what price do you put on your health? What does chemo cost, how much does a heart bypass cost, what even do a new set of lungs cost?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (28/8/19)

BumbleBee said:


> That's a kak excuse, what price do you put on your health? What does chemo cost, how much does a heart bypass cost, what even do a new set of lungs cost?



I agree. One should start vaping to quit smoking, not to save money at the expense of your health. I didn't care how much it cost and I still don't.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

